# WOC for LoveJoy



## purelyfabulous (Nov 6, 2008)

hi beauties! I was just wondering, since there is all this talk about the Seer Minerals collection... is there ANY body else out there that is in LOVE with the LoveJoy blush? and if not why ad what would you recommend instead?! I'm a NC50/NW43


----------



## aziajs (Nov 6, 2008)

I have it but it doesn't really show up on me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have it but it doesn't really show up on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^^^
Ditto for me 
NC45


----------



## crystrill (Nov 6, 2008)

I tried it on at work, it didn't show up on me. My co-worker thought I added glitter to my face.


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 6, 2008)

i just bought Love Joy, Love Thing, and Merrily,and if i'd paid full price, i'd be disappointed. _no lie_, had a dream last night that I found the boxes they came in and gave them to my sister for xmas! lol, even my subconscious thinks they're overrated!


----------



## Cocopuff (Nov 6, 2008)

Love Thing is the only one for me!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 6, 2008)

I love LoveJoy and LoveThing. Both are a little too dark me so I apply them with the 187. I'm an NC30 though. Those two blushes are my faves and I love the mineralized blushes


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 6, 2008)

I love my Love Joy & Love Thing... They are both a little too pigmented for me, so I apply them with a fan brush...


----------



## carandru (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_i just bought Love Joy, Love Thing, and Merrily,and if i'd paid full price, i'd be disappointed. no lie, had a dream last night that I found the boxes they came in and gave them to my sister for xmas! lol, even my subconscious thinks they're overrated!_


----------



## purelyfabulous (Nov 6, 2008)

dang it! i really think that I am the ONLY WOC that really loves this blush! it does look glittery in the sun, but inside it looks so MAC face!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purelyfabulous* 

 
_dang it! i really think that I am the ONLY WOC that really loves this blush! it does look glittery in the sun, but inside it looks so MAC face!_

 

And you are the only one that has to like it...Everything looks different IMO on other people than me anyway...so don't take my advice. If it looks great on you and you like it ..you should wear it.


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 7, 2008)

I love LoveJoy, too. I haven't using it lately because I am not wearing warm cheek colors a lot, since it is winter (MI) but I love.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Nov 8, 2008)

Love Joy is beautiful! It gives such a pretty & natural glow. I also love Nuance and Warm Soul.


----------



## berryjuicy (Nov 10, 2008)

I think lovejoy is beautiful.  I'm NW45 and it shows up on my skin with minimal effort even before I spray my face with fix+.  I have to make sure I use an extra light hand because that really brings it out.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwistedFaith* 

 
_Love Joy is beautiful! It gives such a pretty & natural glow. I also love Nuance and Warm Soul._

 
Same here!


----------



## naijapretty (Nov 11, 2008)

Love Joy is quite nice, it shows up beautifully, kinda like a bronze on me with some shimmer and I'm an NW43


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Nov 11, 2008)

I love lovejoy!! I think I love the mbs in general tho, I own 5


----------



## malaviKat (Nov 12, 2008)

You are not the only one who likes it! I bought Love Thing earlier in the year...and I recently went back for Love Joy.  I think the mineralized blushes are great! Early on they began to beat out my usual faves (Peachtwist and Springsheen...long staples of my collection).

I personally think the mineralized blushes offer just a little bit more depth/dimension to their colour. In terms of application, I like to contour my cheeks with Blunt, apply the blushes over top and then add a highlight (either liquid, powder, pigment...whatever floats my boat at the time). I then buff everything out using my #182. I think it looks so gorgeous and glowy...and it can look as natural or as made up as you want.

Yay!
(NC43/NC45)


----------



## snkatha (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm nw45 and still struggling with lovejoy. I looked like i had glitter on my face. So disappointing


----------



## AnjaNicole (Dec 7, 2009)

I dont own any MB's yet but I am thinking of tracking down merrily and conjure up. Do you think these will go with NW45/50 skin?


----------



## Sass (Dec 7, 2009)

I asked this question in the WOC NARS thread and so I picked up Love Joy and it does show up on me in the summer (NC50) and now (NC45). It is such a lovely dull dusty rose color...well, that's the way it shows up on me.  I love it.


----------



## K_ashanti (Dec 7, 2009)

i'm an nw 45 and i love lovejoy, which i got by accident and was gonna take it back but i fell in love i don't know why so many WOC have a problem with it i think it great


----------



## lenchen (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AnjaNicole* 

 
_I dont own any MB's yet but I am thinking of tracking down merrily and conjure up. Do you think these will go with NW45/50 skin?_

 
Definately, I'm an NC50, and I own both and they show up very much on me. In fact, I use my 187 for application instead of the 129 or 116. On a side note, MAC's love joy looks like glitter on me.  NARS version different story. Love thing, merrily, and conjure up are my favourite mineralised blushes though.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Dec 20, 2009)

Love Joy the mineralized blush? It's the bizomb! I love it. You can blow the glitter off but it's excessively glittery on me. I use the 116 blush and it contours nicely too.


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purelyfabulous* 

 
_dang it! i really think that I am the ONLY WOC that really loves this blush! it does look glittery in the sun, but inside it looks so MAC face!_

 

No Girl your not the only one! Its the only pinkish blush i own and use! One of my friends who is also a WOC came over and fell in love with it! I think its just one of those "everything-is-not-for-everybody" kinda things.


----------



## Jamaicanglitz (Dec 22, 2009)

What does WOC stand for?


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jamaicanglitz* 

 
_What does WOC stand for?_

 
Women of Color


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AnjaNicole* 

 
_I dont own any MB's yet but I am thinking of tracking down merrily and conjure up. Do you think these will go with NW45/50 skin?_

 
i am nw50 and use conjure up and i think its pretty good. but then again i am just getting into using blush and right now prefer modest shades.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 22, 2009)

Merrily is my fave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But I like the other ones as well.


----------



## Fabulous&Fierce (Jan 1, 2010)

Love joy was my first MB and I used it just about everyday after getting and Im an NC50


----------



## lenchen (Jan 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_Merrily is my fave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I like the other ones as well._

 
I love love love merrily but lovejoy? not so much..


----------



## AdrianUT (Jan 1, 2010)

Lovejoy was my first MAC blush. It's a cool rose color. It shows up fine on my C7 skin. I apply it with my 188 or it can be too much color.  I like it but, I usually go with bronzer or peaches on a daily basis. I only pull it out ever so often and usually in the winter.


----------

